

Roger Lowenstein: Should we save or spend to save the economy? - cwan
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/18/magazine/18FOB-wwln-t.html?ref=magazine

======
dan_the_welder
What we need to do is invest in durable goods. It seems to me that the last
economic cycle has seen the most idiotic waste of resources ever.

Disposable products made in disposable factories and sold in disposable
buildings. It's all crap and all the energy money and time that went into it
was wasted.

You can't borrow money to build a nice solid house and you are hard pressed to
borrow money to fund growth as a small business.

But you can borrow money all day long to buy a poorly made overpriced house
and a car that might last ten years.

Our passenger rail system is a joke, any day now another bridge is going to
fall down because we have no money for our foundation.

Our foundation is our infrastructure, highways, schools, and a healthy economy
which has a diverse mix a businesses, favouring the small and medium sized
ones who can weather and change with the times rather than the enormous, too
big to fail ones who are leveraged out at insane levels.

------
iterationx
Save money to start a company that will create goods for export to improve our
trade deficit.

